# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  weather in May in Sydney?

## Atravel

What's the weather like in Sydney around May?  I know May is heading into the winter season and it won't be that hot so i'd like to make sure i have enough warm clothes too.  I'm a female if that helps.  Should i just bring a few light cardigans, jeans, "light" pjs, a light jacket, etc?  I was in Sydney in November and it was quite chilly...

----------


## soliddrain

Sydney has a mild temperate climate. We do not have much extreme, no snow in winter, no frost..

----------


## GFI

IMO, Sydney is pretty good destinations in Australia where plenty of outstanding places are located especially Harbour Bridge which is one of the Australia's most well known landmarks
Furthermore, the average temperature of Sydney in May is approximately 11C  to 15C which is good for visiting.

----------


## thirtynyc

while there's lots of clear sunny days over the cooler months, there may even be a chilled westerly wind blowing down off the Great Dividing Range making it chilled in exposed areas & in the shade.

----------


## mikehussy

The perfect time as far as the weather is concerned is September/October. This is the driest time of the year and it is warm enough to do all the outdoor things you might want to do. The Olympic Games were held in Sydney in late Septembe/early October to take advantage of the driver weather.

----------


## Eithan

Australia is a perfect country for travel . Sydney is a best city in Australia for your best travel .
Sydney is really a perfect travel place . May is a good season for travel.



 sunstyle suites walt disney world

----------


## sophiewilson

May is my favorite month here in NSW - warm, sunny days, cool nights and very little rain. Great time to be there in Australia! Good luck!

----------

